# Two 10 month old cats in London



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

TWO GORGEOUS TEN MONTH OLD CATS NEED NEW HOME URGENTLY | Fulham | Gumtree
I really should not look on Gumtree
These two look so adorable, is anybody looking for a pair of cats?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O PP I know what you mean. I have to avoid this area of the forum like the plague. I want them all. I also want to point out this post says 'I can no longer afford them' but yet they are going away in 1week. What a *******

Making me sad


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CharlieChaplin said:


> O . I also want to point out this post says 'I can no longer afford them' but yet they are going away in 1week. What a *******
> 
> Making me sad


Oh, and the poster lives in one of the most expensive areas of London as well as being able to afford that holiday.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor cats, im not even going to think what will happen if they are not rehomed before the owners holiday.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O bugger I was in the general area last week for work. It's not too far for me to drive to...... O I wish I could help


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Poor cats, im not even going to think what will happen if they are not rehomed before the owners holiday.





CharlieChaplin said:


> O bugger I was in the general area last week for work. It's not too far for me to drive to...... O I wish I could help


Well I am always willing to offer transport services if a rescue space is available....


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish I could rescue. I really wish I could, I could even drive and get them! But I just can't get another 2. Yes I only have 2 (compared to other people's many more cats) but I live with my OH and it's his house. He wouldn't allow it. Believe me I have asked. I hope someone takes these and gives them the love they deserve.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Posted 18 days ago... I wonder where they are now?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Posted 18 days ago... I wonder where they are now?


I am hoping that post was edited recently. And that all important holiday is sooner. Not 11 days ago. I hope she loses her passport. I wonder if she had tried shelters, I know they are probably over flowing but I wonder if she's cared enough try all routes. Grr I want to ring her and shout.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuesday am they have still not been rehomed apparently.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Tuesday am they have still not been rehomed apparently.


I cant seem to see the ad today.
Plenty of _other_ heart breaking tales, just not that one!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I cant seem to see the ad today.
> Plenty of _other_ heart breaking tales, just not that one!


Don't do it to yourself PP


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I got an email v early this morning to say they were still available, but ad now removed...maybe they have been rehomed today...who knows?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Lets hope they got a more caring owner the time


----------

